# Do you raise a new burr with your polishing stones?



## Mangelwurzel (Mar 3, 2014)

Hi folks,

I'm still quite new to sharpening and this is probably a total NOOB question but I've been searching the forum and can't find a definitive answer.

I sharpen with 1200 and 6000 grit stones. I've been deburring between grits and raising a new burr with each stone. I've found that sometimes using the 6000 grit actually makes the edge worse. I think I may well be rounding the edge produced from my 1200 stone and this is most likely because I'm applying too much pressure. 

My feeling is that I shouldn't be trying to raise a fresh burr with the 6000 grit. Instead I should be deburring as much as possible with the 1200 then only using the 6000 to refine the edge and remove all traces of burr by gently stropping with it.

Does this sound right? Or is it better to raise a new burr with each stone in the progression?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr (Mar 3, 2014)

I think that sounds right. 
You only need to create burr once (usually with coarse stone). Creating burr is basically creating new edge and you don't want to recreate new edge on each stone.


----------



## Vangelis (Mar 3, 2014)

Mangelwurzel said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I'm still quite new to sharpening and this is probably a total NOOB question but I've been searching the forum and can't find a definitive answer.
> 
> ...



I am not an exepert on sharpening, but I am raising burr on the low grits. At higher grits I am applying minimum pressure. Also i have realised my knives can get different levels of high grits.


----------



## mhlee (Mar 3, 2014)

I recently started focusing on burr reduction, not elimination, with each higher grit stone I use in my progression. I do not try to raise a burr with the highest grit stone I use; I focus on burr elimination with the highest grit stone. I've gotten consistently better results by doing this. 

If you have problems with your highest grit stone, make sure you're not using a lot of pressure, and try slowing down.


----------



## ThEoRy (Mar 3, 2014)

The way I feel is, if you aren't raising a burr on the highest grit stone, you aren't hitting the edge. You only need to raise it a tiny bit and very even along the edge. Then simply weaken it by flipping a few times until you can snap it off or strop it off.


----------



## Flyingpigg (Mar 3, 2014)

I still raise a burr on my Suehiro Rika 5k just to make sure I'm sharpening evenly. However, after raising the burr, I'll strop it a few times, deburr using cork or cardboard, then strop it a few more times to finish the edge off.


----------



## hojuturtle (Mar 3, 2014)

I only raise a burr on low grits.After that just refining the edge as I progress


----------



## Benuser (Mar 3, 2014)

hojuturtle said:


> I only raise a burr on low grits.After that just refining the edge as I progress


... and refining the still existing burr as well, before getting rid of it by abrasion at the highest grid. Depending on the steel it's very hard to eliminate the burr on coarse grids without leaving a damaged edge.


----------



## Geo87 (Mar 3, 2014)

I think this is a subject that would create much debate as im sure both methods work for different people. It would be easier to say to try both methods and use whatever gives you better results. 

Personally I have been getting better results faster by raising & weakening the bur on 1k then abrading the burr / refining the edge on a 5k 

I believe Murray carter suggests about 6 or so edge trailing strokes per side with very little pressure on a polishing stone. 

Again I think there is no wrong way as long as you get good results.


----------



## BeardedCrow (Mar 3, 2014)

I use polishing t
stone to remove burrs, but I usually don't stay on the polish long enough to raise a burr, I've never needed it to on the last stone.


----------



## Benuser (Mar 3, 2014)

I never get entirely rid of the burr on the stone where it occurs, that's the main reason for going to the next stone. Even when I'm not looking for a polished edge I may have to use a 5k for deburring by applying light, longitudinal strokes.


----------



## Mangelwurzel (Mar 4, 2014)

Thanks for all the input guys. Very helpful as always!

I had a feeling this topic wasn't quite going to give a black or white answer. Looks like the consensus is do what gives the best results and for most people that means using high grit stones to refine the edge and remove any remaining burr.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Mar 4, 2014)

The Murry Carter advanced sharpening video he uses a king 1K & 6K.Same grits you have.He dulls a neck knife than shows his tech. to put a very sharp edge.Then he shaves off a full beard wt. it.

You might want to pick up that video Mangel.Murry is a real character.I like Dave Martells DVD for beginning sharpener's,however Murry's tech. I think will answer your questions.


----------

